# Brownies



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2006)

Sitting here enjoing a nice warm Father's Day (94 degrees) eating one of Cindy's Sinful Gooey Brownies. What's better than that with a nice glass of milk? Well - Island Mist Blackberry Merlot cooler. It's like sweet and sour - the complex overtones of the Blackberry contrasting the sinful chocolate- WOWW. Thanks Cindy(the significant other and mother of my three children- all red headed boys







)



. By the way George, I like Waldo's suggestion for father's Day- 50-60% off all purchases today.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 18, 2006)

George said NO Problerm with the discount for today. The only problem....He is not open on Sunday


----------



## Pepere (Jun 19, 2006)

But Waldo, it's already tomorrow in Australia, I think George should divey up and make the offer........


----------

